# Ford 5610 transmission fluid.



## Boomer7b (Jul 28, 2017)

I got a ford 5610s. How do I add fluid to the transmission? And what kind? Thanks


----------



## Boomer7b (Jul 28, 2017)

It's a manual transmission by the way.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I recommend that you consider acquiring & reading a 5610 operator's manual if you don't already have one?

Hyd filler hole is in the rear of diff case. IIRC you need a funnel with a very flexible neck to add hyd oil. Plug for hole is key 56, Dipstick is key 19B if open station model.. Correct hyd oil is #134 that meets NH specification NH-410B.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Every 5610 I've worked on has a filler neck sticking up next to the remote valve in the rear.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The 5610 that I owned yrs back that burnt had oil filler hole in same location as parts photo BUT it was equipped with a cab. My 6700 that I now own has an hyd oil filler hole facing UP above 3 pt centerlink attaching bracket.

UPDATE: 5610 operators manual I have shows oil filler hole in same location as the photo I posted. If cab model hyd oil dipstick is located under LH rear corner of cab & open station dipstick is located above left footrest.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've only worked on 2 dozen or so 56,66,76 7710 series tractors and the oil fill pipe usually sticks up next to the remote valve and also serves as an oil return for the remote valves. If it doesnt then you can fill at that lower plug or the "banjo" style bolt that holds the remote return lines. In that case I would get a fill pipe and hook the remote returns to it so that oil can be added easily.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Without looking at the parts book I'm assuming there is a year/serial number break when ford pulled their head out their rear and made it possible to add oil without a funnel and tools.


----------



## Boomer7b (Jul 28, 2017)

Ok thanks for all the responses. Ya I have been adding hydraulic feild it the fill hole in the rear but wasn't sure if that went all the way forward to the transmission. Thanks and yes I have ordered me a Manuel


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

The transmission and rear end share oil. So adding to the rear end fills both.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> The transmission and rear end share oil. So adding to the rear end fills both.


Are you sure?

There's also a fluid fill on top of the transmission right next to the shifter levers on my 4610. I thought that was for the transmission fluid. There's a relief valve and dipstick there. This is in addition to the fluid fill on top of the rear axle.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

IIRC a 4610 has separate transmission oil. Not 100% sure as I've never seen one up close or worked on one.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Dec 14, 2017)

We have a 4610 and the transmission and the hydraulics use the same oil but they have separate sumps.


----------

